# Авиация > До 1945 >  Орел на самолете P-39 Aircobra Вячеслава Сиротина

## babcia131

Здравствуйте 
Ищу информацию о характере орла, помещенного на самолете Вячеслава Сиротина .
Было ли это знак авиаполка, эмблема пилота ? Каково происхождение символа ? 
Я спрашиваю, потому что орел был на самолете ПО-2 , 2 бомбардировщиков полк " KRAKÓW" [ Польша ]
Oрел P-39:

Oрел Po-2 

Mогли бы вы помочь ?

----------


## Hampi

> Здравствуйте 
> Ищу информацию о характере орла, помещенного на самолете Вячеслава Сиротина .
> Было ли это знак авиаполка, эмблема пилота ? Каково происхождение символа ? 
> Я спрашиваю, потому что орел был на самолете ПО-2 , 2 бомбардировщиков полк " KRAKÓW" [ Польша ]
> Oрел P-39:
> 
> Oрел Po-2 
> 
> Mогли бы вы помочь ?


Довольно популярный мотив в то время.
Источник вдохновения техников - этикетка американской тушенки.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Забавно. Никогда бы не подумал. Спасибо.

----------


## babcia131

*Hampi* Cпасибо  :Smile: Я никогда бы не догадался :Confused:

----------


## ПСП

А бортовой и заводской номер на самолете P-39 Aircobra Вячеслава Сиротина (на снимке который) знает кто-нибудь???

----------


## OKA

Ещё в тему :

"К началу 1942 года программа ленд-лиза действовала полным ходом, и банку мясных консервов, полученную от американского союзника, можно было встретить как в снегу под Москвой, так и в песках Египта. Тогда же департамент сельского хозяйства США, занимавшийся поставками продовольствия по ленд-лизу, начал маркировать свою продукцию особой эмблемой.

Эффектная и запоминающаяся картинка была разработана профессиональными мультипликаторами Уолта Диснея и изображала американского орла, отгоняющего от идущего по морю транспорта двухмоторный вражеский бомбардировщик, похожий на двухмоторный «Мессершмитт» Bf 110. Не обошлось в эмблеме и без доли пафоса. Между могучими крыльями орла разместились четыре звезды, которые символизировали четыре великих американских свободы, задекларированные президентом Рузвельтом в январе 1941 года: свободу слова, свободу вероисповедания, свободу от нужды и свободу от страха. Завершали композицию буквы USA.

Эскиз был утвержден, и с 28 января 1942 года орел и четыре звезды защищали колбасный фарш и фасоль, яичный порошок и сардины, шоколад и яблочное пюре, а также многое другое. В СССР история получила неожиданное продолжение — в 1944 году эффектная картинка была практически полностью перенесена на «Аэрокобру» советского воздушного аса майора Вячеслава Сиротина, воевавшего в 17-м истребительном авиаполку. Несколько был упрощен силуэт немецкого самолета, убраны буквы и четыре звезды — благо, у Сиротина их по числу сбитых была целая 21. Также «продуктовый орёл» угодил на капоты истребителей Ла-7 знаменитого 9-го Гвардейского истребительного авиаполка — там эта эмблема стала символом целой эскадрильи.


​Уолт Дисней демонстрирует эскиз эмблемы министру сельского хозяйства США Клоду Уикарду   


​Эмблема Департамента сельского хозяйства США во всей красе на этикетке ящика с яблоками 


​Майор В.Ф. Сиротин (1913-1948) в кабине своей «Аэрокобры». Лётчик воевал с первого дня войны до последнего, и к победному маю 1945 года был командиром полка 


​В 90-е годы прошлого века эмблема с орлом претерпела обратную стилизацию. Одну из восстановленных до лётного состояния «Кингкобр» решили покрасить «под Сиротина» с соответствующей картиной на носу. Теперь она лишь отдаленно напоминала оригинал "

Весёлые картинки Warspot: советский ас и американские консервы | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## ПСП

> Также «продуктовый орёл» угодил на капоты истребителей Ла-7 знаменитого 9-го Гвардейского истребительного авиаполка — там эта эмблема стала символом целой эскадрильи.




Истребители Ла-7 9-го ГИАП в ангаре аэродрома в Восточной Пруссии - фото | Военный альбом 1939, 1940, 1941-1945

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-204992036_1112



> При поддержке Следственного управления СК России по Приморскому краю нам удалось установить обстоятельства гибели командира 17-го истребительного авиационного полка Героя Советского Союза майора Сиротина Вячеслава Фёдоровича. Его могила находится на мемориальном кладбище села Хороль, в центре посёлка. До настоящего времени было известно только, что он погиб при катастрофе самолёта. 
> 
> А произошло следующее. В 2 часа 50 минут ночи 7 августа 1948 года, во время учебно-тренировочного полёта на истребителе Р-63 Kingcobra, находясь на высоте 1500 метров над аэродромом, майор Сиротин решил атаковать заходящий на аэродром для сброса конуса самолёт-буксировщик, который находился на высоте 500 метров. Атаку произвёл управляемым переворотом на встречно-пересекающемся курсе со включённой посадочной фарой. В результате был ослеплён светом фары, потерял пространственное положение и, не выходя из пикирования, с углом 80° врезался в землю. 
> 
> Вячеслав Фёдорович Сиротин родился 22.09.1913 г. в Санкт-Петербурге, окончил 7 классов, работал токарем. В 1937 году окончил Чугуевскую военно-авиационную школу лётчиков и лётчиков-наблюдателей. Майор Сиротин - участник Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. Совершил 326 боевых вылетов и сбил 21 самолёт противника. Звание Героя Советского Союза присвоено 23.02.1945 года. Был награждён двумя орденами Ленина, двумя орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Отечественной войны I степени, орденом Красной Звезды и медалями. 
> 
> В составе 17-го ИАП 190-й истребительной авиадивизии 12-й Воздушной армии Забайкальского фронта майор Сиротин принимал участие в войне с Японией, а после войны полк перебазировался на аэродром Хороль в состав 303-й истребительной авиадивизии Приморского военного округа. Впоследствии полк на истребителях МиГ-15 принимал участие в Корейской войне, сбив 108 самолётов противника, потеряв 10 своих и двоих лётчиков. 
> 
> К сожалению, небо не прощает ошибок, и не видит разницы между лейтенантами, майорами, генералами, Героями и курсантами. Наша задача сейчас - вместе с краеведами, общественностью Хорольского района найти место падения самолёта майора Сиротина, провести там поисковые работы и установить памятную доску.

----------

